# Hey, Fat Be Gone!



## Yunier (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Intro*
> The very first time I set foot in a gym I was 15 w/ $100 for a 3 month membership. All I knew was that somehow I had to drop a ton of fat. Weighting in at a solid 220lb of pure fat I was determined to do whatever it took to slim down. After four months of hard work and dedication I was 165lb and a completely different person. No more cardio now the fun begun. I started focusing in gaining muscle and it was not an issue. My diet was clean and my routine varied from time to time. In about a year and a half I managed to bulk into 190lb. My progress improved weekly and was just beginning. All until I injured my self & with multiple surgeries I was out for awhile.
> 
> With over two years of inactivity I fell into the old cycle of no exercise and horrible eating habits. Having the unpleasure of being injured for such a long time certainly put a hurting in my motivation. It has taken me two years of adding layers of fat to realise It's time to for a change. It will take major changes in both my diet and exercise habits to achieve my new transformation.
> Its time to get back to the scene and get f*cking psycho again. Been working out my diet, routine, and stack so watchout for my follow up pictures. Its a long and hard road ahead but thats the best part.





> *Today*
> I am 5'7 and weight 230/5
> 19 years old in two months






Next





> *Supplements*
> 1. 100% Whey Protein 5LB
> 
> 2. Alpha Lipoic Acid
> ...


----------



## Yunier (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Diet/Nutrition*
> 
> Starting the Anabolic Diet on 2/14/2004.
> 
> ...



Diet



> *Routine*
> 
> Week1 : The newbie week - find your 15rm, 10rm, 5rm.
> Week2 : The rest week - Just chill, and do some internet research.
> ...







> *Cardio*


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome To IM ,

Very interesting. Where are pasting all this from?


----------



## simbh (Feb 14, 2005)

Good luck bro ... I know what you're going throught , went throught out the same thing. I was fat , then lost the weight , then gained some muscle mass then gained fat after injuring myself. And now , I've been back on track for about 6 months . If I can do it twice , I'm sure you can . Good luck ! 

On a side note , your diet seems A OK !


----------



## Yunier (Feb 14, 2005)

*gwcaton *, I wrote all of that & most came from my previous posts here. The diet outline is from back when I was lifting hardcore and cutting.

*simbh*, thats exactly what happened to me man. After two injuries I just lost motivation and did not care much for my health. I am just fed up with the way I have turned and its what I promised myself not to do.

Oh yes, any comment regarding nutrition, supplements, routine, or cardio please post.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 14, 2005)

So here goes day one. I won't be able to goto the gym this week to get a membership. However, I am going to A. Start my diet B. Buy remaining supplements this week.



> 1. Meal 1 (7:00 am) - - 5 whole eggs (omelet) - - 500 calories
> 2. Meal 2(11:00 am) - - whey protein shake - - 160 calories
> 3. Meal 3 (3:00 pm) - - 1 tuna can w/ 1.5 mayo serving - - 350 calories
> 4. Meal 4 (6:45 pm) - - chicken breast - - 700-800 calories
> ...





> 1 ALC
> 1 Biotin
> 6 Fish Oil
> 2 BCAA
> ...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like you are fired up and on the right track. Good luck!


----------



## Yunier (Feb 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks like you are fired up and on the right track. Good luck!


Thanks

All I need is to go get the gym membership straight. Just want to wait for this week job interview and go from there. Really can't wait to get back to lifting once again.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 15, 2005)

This is my second day of the Anabolic diet. Been trying to setup my workout plan to perfect so should be posting a complete list. I am also re-working my supplement stack. Considering not taking CLA at such high amounts of 13g daily. Instead will take Vendetta w/ ICE and Di-Arginine Malate but its not yet final.

 Either way I have to setup my timing for supplements according to my diet. I will keep everything here and keep an eye out because, like I said before, everything I will be doing is by the numbers. No room for bullshit. Everything counts.



> 1. Meal 1 (7:00 am) - - 5 whole eggs (omelet) - - 500 calories
> 2. Meal 2(11:00 am) - - Chicken Breast - - 750 calories
> Hunt's Snack Pack - Suger free - 2 net carbs - 10 calories
> 3. Meal 3(3:00 pm) - - Sausages  - - 700 calories
> ...






> 1 ALC
> 1 Biotin
> 6 Fish Oil
> 2 BCAA
> ...



Since I am unable to edit my other posts I am going to have to repost info that I was planning to edit.



> *Supplements*
> I just purchased what I need from bulk. So here is the finalized supplement list. I am yet to make a detailed overview of when each supplement will be taken.
> 
> - Fish Oil
> ...


----------



## Yunier (Feb 16, 2005)

Day three. So far I've had about 10 "net carbs" for all three days.



> *2/16/2005*
> 
> 1. Breakfast (9:00 am) - - 5 whole eggs (fried) - - 540 calories
> 2. Lunch (1:00 Pm) - - whey protein shake - - 160 calories
> ...





> So here is my routine.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 17, 2005)

Day Four of the Anabolic diet. I certainly feel different which is a result of the metabolic shift. Much fuller after each meal compared to last week's high carb meals. Don't feel as bloated at the end of the day, unlike last week. I want to also note that I will not be taking ALL of those supplements at once. I will adding and taking off as the weeks/months go by.



> *2/17/2004*
> 1. Breakfast (9:00 am) - - 5 whole eggs (fried) - - 540 calories
> 2. Lunch (1:00 Pm) - - whey protein shake - - 160 calories


----------



## simbh (Feb 17, 2005)

May I ask why you would fry your eggs ? That would be an easy way to cut some fat in your diet ... Id also would maybe take 2-3 full eggs with 3 whites eggs. They yellow in eggs has a decent amount of fat .

I'd also add maybe a bowl of oatmeal to get some calories in there that you would be loosing by dropping a few of those full eggs as well as the oil with your fried eggs . Oats would be a good source of clean carbs ...


----------



## Yunier (Feb 17, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> May I ask why you would fry your eggs ? That would be an easy way to cut some fat in your diet ... Id also would maybe take 2-3 full eggs with 3 whites eggs. They yellow in eggs has a decent amount of fat .
> 
> I'd also add maybe a bowl of oatmeal to get some calories in there that you would be loosing by dropping a few of those full eggs as well as the oil with your fried eggs . Oats would be a good source of clean carbs ....


Well sim thats a good point.   

I only add a serving or two of oil/butter in a pan and fry 'em eggs. I do it because fat is not an issue with the Anabolic diet. Its high fat during the week and should be intaking no more then 30 grams of carbs. In my carb up days (weekends) I will keep my fats low and increase my carbs. After being in the "Anabolic Diet" for three weeks I might experiment increasing my carbs slighty up-to 100 grams. So currently I am intaking 0-10 carbs daily and don't feel weak at all but I am not performing cardio yet. So if my energy level is still high when I perform cardio and lift with 0-10 carbs daily I am staying there. But like everything else its going to be trail and error. Perhaps once I drop my daily calorie intake to 2000-2500 daily I might have to increase my carb intake to 60-100 grams.

I hope I made sense.


----------



## simbh (Feb 17, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Well sim thats a good point.
> 
> I only add a serving or two of oil/butter in a pan and fry 'em eggs. I do it because fat is not an issue with the Anabolic diet. Its high fat during the week and should be intaking no more then 30 grams of carbs. In my carb up days (weekends) I will keep my fats low and increase my carbs. After being in the "Anabolic Diet" for three weeks I might experiment increasing my carbs slighty up-to 100 grams. So currently I am intaking 0-10 carbs daily and don't feel weak at all but I am not performing cardio yet. So if my energy level is still high when I perform cardio and lift with 0-10 carbs daily I am staying there. But like everything else its going to be trail and error. Perhaps once I drop my daily calorie intake to 2000-2500 daily I might have to increase my carb intake to 60-100 grams.
> 
> I hope I made sense.


Interresting , I'll keep watching this as I am unfamiliar with this kind of diet . But this seems strongly familiar with atkins diet ? Correct me if I'm wrong . And isn't atkin good to burn down the fat , but a very poor diet to keep it off on the long term ?


----------



## Yunier (Feb 17, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Interresting , I'll keep watching this as I am unfamiliar with this kind of diet . But this seems strongly familiar with atkins diet ? Correct me if I'm wrong . And isn't atkin good to burn down the fat , but a very poor diet to keep it off on the long term ?



Yeah kinda like Atkins. Check out here: Anabolic Diet/Metabolic Diet and checkout Dr. Mauro Di Pasquale at BB.

I've done the traditional low fat diet and always felt very weak. Don't get me wrong, I did lose plenty of fat and did it in about 4 months. During a few cutting cycles I tried the Anabolic diet and saw results and was able to lift without feeling weak or losing much strength. By trial and error I have come to learn how my body acts to different diets. 

You will lose fat with nearly any diet as long as you burn more then you intake. Long term is all a matter of controlling yourself, as you can see in my recent pics, I lost controll because of personal problems. 


Check your PM.


----------



## simbh (Feb 17, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Yeah kinda like Atkins. Check out here: Anabolic Diet/Metabolic Diet and checkout Dr. Mauro Di Pasquale at BB.
> 
> I've done the traditional low fat diet and always felt very weak. Don't get me wrong, I did lose plenty of fat and did it in about 4 months. During a few cutting cycles I tried the Anabolic diet and saw results and was able to lift without feeling weak or losing much strength. By trial and error I have come to learn how my body acts to different diets.
> 
> ...


Ya I saw your pm ... like I said I said , I'll be following this because I am curious to see what results you will have . You seemed to have had good results in the past though . But that is my main concern about diets with low carbs is that people tend to do good for a period of time and then the cravins come back and they gain the weight back . Anyways , enough of this . I'll let you do your thing , and the best of luck to you ... I trully hopes this works for you and I said it before and I'll say it again , I'll check this out regularly.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 18, 2005)

*Day Five*. Its been a *very *hard five days and all I've been thinking about during bedtime is CARBS CARBS. But Ive overcome all that graving and stayed clean and off carbs. I am ketosis and that for sure because I feel it. But I will have to buy some Ketostix to calculate how many days exactly it takes me to enter this stage...The hardest stage is almost completed and its all down hill from here. 

Next in the agenda:
1. *Gym Membership*: Wanted to get it done today, 2/18, but job interview was changed till monday. So according to how that goes I will have a secured my membership.
2.* New job*: I sent my resume to several offices but no email or phone calls yet.

Regardless of no gym membership by Monday I am lowering my calories to 2000-2250. I will not take any supplements until I go to the gym and start doing my thing. I will only be taking: *Whey Protein*, *Biotin*, *Fish Oil*, and *ICE* (BCAA). *ALA* will be used with my carb up days. Once I begin dropping the fat I will add  *SESATHIN *to the list with *ALC*. Or I might not add SESATHIN and do *Green Tea Extract* instead. Still debatable. Once I hit 185-190 I will start taking *ZMA* drop the green tea and add the *Sesathin *with the *CEE* and adjust cardio accordingly. I will keep a tight log of each supplement and monitor them closely.



> *2/18/2005*
> 1. Breakfast (9:00 am) - - 5 whole eggs (fried) - - 540 calories
> 2. Meal 2 (11:00 am) - - whey protein shake - - 160 calories
> 3. Meal 3 (2:00 pm) - - 2 Peanuts serv. - - 360* calories - - Carbs: 12g
> ...


----------



## Yunier (Feb 19, 2005)

Its carb up day. I had several fruits and some rice along with chicken breast. But did not measure so I aint got a clue how many calories I've consumed. Its okay this week. But since next week I am lowring my intake even further my weekend diet has to stay clean and low in calories.

Also found this VERY interesting read.



> *The time course of the human growth hormone response to a 6 s and a 30 s cycle ergometer sprint.*
> 
> _*Stokes KA, Nevill ME, Hall GM, Lakomy HK.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2005)

Best of luck.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks Twin Peak.
Been wanting to try SesaThin.


> *Notes*
> This is an overview of my thoughts for the week and next week.
> 
> - Need to adjust sleeping patterns back to normal.
> ...


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 20, 2005)

i am confused why you have so much bacon in your diet surely there is a bette rmeat substitute that contains less salts and fats


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 20, 2005)

wow are you seriously 19 in two months?


----------



## Yunier (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes I am turning 19 in about a month and a half.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 21, 2005)

*Week Two*: *Day One*
I loaded pretty good on sunday but I do need to outline a spotless plan for the weekends. I am planning to check out the gym today and get all my paper and payment done. Still no job has gotten back to me.   

I am going to try to atleast do come cardio today after I get a new membership.

- *Diet*: Is good except for weekend which I will work on.
- *Supplements*: Are ready to go.
- *Routine*: Is ready to go
- *Cardio*: Have a general idea but no outlined plan. TUES, THURS, SAT, SUN.
- *Gym*: working to get new membership on 2/21 (today) in the evening.




> *2/21/2005*
> 1. Meal 1 (10:00 am) - - 5 whole eggs (fried) - - 540 calories
> Supp: 1 ALC, 1 Biotin, 2 Fish Oil
> 2. Meal 2 (2:30 pm) - - Hot Dogs (plain) - - 560 calories
> ...



- I got a *FREE *one week pass to the gym I am interested in joining. Its a bit expensive but its a good quality gym. $200 down payment and $40 monthly.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 22, 2005)

*Week Two: Day Two*
Well, I was unable to workout yesterday but I am going tonight and get started on HST. I am able to afford the first couple of months but need to find a job for sure. I am thinking a part-time job at a Supplement store on the weekends and my regular 9-5 weekday job. Get discounts on supplements and use the money from the part time job just for the gym and supplements. I wont even mind if I have a part-time from 6pm-10pm and a 9am-5pm job. It would be great because I will be able to workout in the early mornings.



> *2/22/2005*
> 1. Meal 1 (10:30 am) - - 5 whole eggs (fried) - - 540 calories
> - _1 Biotin, 2 Fish Oil, 3 CLA, 3 Flax Oil, 1 ALC.__
> _2. Meal 2 (3:00pm) - - 6 bacon strips & 2 cheese slices - - 560
> ...



*Notes*


----------



## Yunier (Feb 22, 2005)

*NOTES*

Well, today did not as well as I hoped but it was expected. I started by doing about 10 minutes of HIIT cardio to warm up. First on the list was squats. I went VERY light and did 125lb x 15 reps and felt sick. I rested and moved to still leg dead lift and after my second set I felt like puking and fainting. I had to stop lifting and could not proceed. Squatting has ALWAYS done this to me and I should have known better then doing squats first. I am going tomorrow to the gym and finish what I  missed. I will also do some cardio AFTER the workout.

- Change legs for the END.
- Don't drink soo much water, zip.
- Diet is CLEAN as a whistle. 
 
Today sucked but it was expected the first month is going to suck but I will be back to my normal self in no time.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 23, 2005)

*Week Two: Day Two*
Feel great today! My legs are sore from only one set of squat and two of still leg deadlift. I will be doing some cardio after my workout. Today I will finish what I did not finish yesterday and find my 15 rep max for those lifts. Thursday I am only doing cardio and lift on friday ( 10 rep max ) and sunday ( 5 rep max ). The next week I am taking off and focus on cardio. Then after my week off start HST and will be doing the 15 reps.



> *2/23/2005*
> 1. Meal 1 ( 11:00 am ) - - 3 eggs, 5 Bacon pieces - - 600 calories
> - _2 Fish oil, 1 Biotin, 1 ALCar, 3 Flax Oil._
> 
> ...



Pre-Workout Sample.
10g BCAA
2g ALCAR
3g Citrulline Malate
5g Glutamine

Weekend Mix-Sample:
1. ALA - 1600mg (spread over 3X/day) **Amazing Pumps!
2. Biotin 5-15mg (spread over 3X/day)
3. Green Tea Extract - 1-3g (spread over 3X/day)
4. Acetyl L-Carnitine - 3-5g (spread over 3X/day)


----------



## Yunier (Feb 23, 2005)

*NOTES* for 2/23/2005
Well, today I felt a bit sore on my legs which amazed me. I took 1200mg of Citrulline Malate and I had amazing pump. I never felt this kinda of pump since taking about 1600mg of ALA.

- Great Pump, felt fucking ggggreat!!!
- Excellent Focus...get *PSYCHO*!
- Did 30 minutes of moderate cardio
- Changed pullups to weighted pull downs.
- Starting to take ZMA tonight. Been having trouble sleeping.
- Diet is SUPER CLEAN.
- Energy is HIGH! Don't feel weak or "wierd" unlike last week.
- I am going to finish my free membership (1 week) and sign up at a cheaper gym. Its too "trendy", I need a *hardcore *gym. I dont know yet, but I talked to people who lift there and they seem very friendly and helpfull. Maybe I just need to talk to right people. But I did not notice any stuck up guys, yet.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks like you doing well.  Hope the job thing pans out for you soon.  I know what a pain in the ass that can be...


----------



## Yunier (Feb 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks like you doing well.  Hope the job thing pans out for you soon.  I know what a pain in the ass that can be...


Yeah man I hope so too. I need a new job to save some more cash for school, gym, and supplements. I've checked out at GNC for the part-time deal but they just told me leave an application, they won't call. I really wanted that because I can save a shitload on the bars and other goodies that I need.

So far soo good with my diet and training. I am doing a good session of cardio this evening. Also, took a few pictures and have noticed a difference already. I tell you what though, I am sore as hell for sure.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Feb 24, 2005)

You are making this out to be far more complicated then it has to be. You can't be serious with all this...


----------



## Yunier (Feb 24, 2005)

Explain.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 24, 2005)

*Week Two: Day Four*

- Sore but high energy level.
- Don't feel hungry throughout the day at all.
- Doing cardio tonight but will have to change to the mornings on the empty stomach.




> *2/23/2005*
> 1. Meal 1 ( 11:00 am ) - - 7 Bacon pieces - - 500 calories
> _- 2 Fish oil, 1 Biotin, 1 ALCar, 3 Flax Oil, 5g Glutamine._
> 
> ...






> *CARDIO*
> Did intervals in the tredmill.
> 20 Seconds Max Effort and 1 minute 60% effort for a total of 10 minutes. Then I just jogged and mixed it up with incline while speed walking for a total of 30 minutes. Loads of sweating.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 25, 2005)

*Week Two: Day Five*
Feel lean eventhough Ive not lost much fat. Also don't feel tired whatsoever but I do feel very sore stil thats why I started to take left over glutamine.



> *2/24/2005*
> 
> 1. Meal 1 ( 10:00 am ) - - 7 Bacon pieces - - 500 calories
> _- 2 Fish oil, 1 Biotin, 1 ALCar, 3 Flax Oil, 1 Green tea, 5g Glutamine._
> ...


----------



## Yunier (Feb 25, 2005)

*NOTES *for 2/25/2005
What a fucking great workout I had. The mental focus was incredible and the pumps out of this world. I did not feel tired whatsoever during my second day of HST. Today I found my 10 rep maxes and I was loving every minute of it. Also, I am starting to regain my old strength back. I was able to increase the poundage for certain lift for my 15 rep maxes, I was in total shock. I was really insipired and MUST keep working hard. My focus is to compete perhaps next year around this time. 


I really dont even feel like doing my weekend carb up, thats how great I am feeling. Nothing compared to last week when all I thought about was carbs. However, I MUST carb up and will keep a close look at what I will be eating aswell, unlike last week. And I will be taking some ALA for my carb-up days.   Also tomorrow is cardio day and Sunday is my last day for HST's max finding. Next week is all cardio and deconditioning for the following week when I start HST's 15 rep. Burn baby Burn!


----------



## JoeR. (Feb 26, 2005)

Im going to follow this, let us know how HST is working for you.  HST fasinates me.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> *NOTES Also tomorrow is cardio day and Sunday is my last day for HST's max finding. Next week is all cardio and deconditioning for the following week when I start HST's 15 rep. Burn baby Burn!*


*

Burn is right.  I'm not even quite dealing with 15 rep maximums yet, and my hamstrings are still incredibly sore.  15 rep squats and SLDLs are really hard, even using the sub-maximal method.

I'll definitely be checking in on your progress.  Good luck.*


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 26, 2005)

well good luck m8, im interrested in seeing results and im going to be 20 in august and dont have a job, basicly its a nightmare im going to have to start burrowing money for supps untill i get job


----------



## Yunier (Feb 26, 2005)

*JoeR*: I've done HST twice before and like my results. I will keep everything I do on this journal, pictures, nutrition, training/cardio, rants lol...I am being lazy and have not felt like putting every day's lift. I keep a log that I bring to the gym everyday and keep record, but I am just being lazy. If I am going to keep a journal I am going to put every little detail I can possibly can. Because if I don't, how would I remember when I did "X" and "X". Its always interesting to look at and see how your body reacts to certain diets, routine, and supplememts. 

My current diet, routine (HST), supplements are all setup according to my older journals. I did alot of reviewing of my past logs and changed it up to what seems to work best for me. I strongly recommend everyone to keep a jounnal/log.

*CowPimp*: Thanks man. I do feel those 15 reps for SLD are freaking killer! 

*sgtneo*: Thanks bud. Yea man having no job and having to pay phone, gas, gym, certain food, and supplements is not good. I just hate not having a steady income.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 26, 2005)

*Week Two: Day Six*
I really did not feel like carbing up today but I gotta do it. Also I am not as sore due to the increase intake of _glutamine_. I *WILL NOT* be doing cardio today but WILL lift tomorrow as planned. Also, again, next week I will be doing cardio MON-FRI.

- No carbs after 6:00 pm.
- Good diet today unlike last week's carb-up.




> *2/25/2005*
> 
> _
> 10:00am - 5g Glutamine empty stomach._
> ...


----------



## Yunier (Feb 27, 2005)

*Picture UPDATE*

*Week Two: Day Seven*

Well here is an updated picture. I guess it speaks for itself. I have only done cardio twice last week and lift only twice.  I am excited to see such results in such a small amount of time. I am nowhere near where I want to be but with time & hard work it will come. My current weight is unkown and so is my BF %.




> *
> 2/27/2005*
> 
> 1. Meal 1 (11:00 am ) - - 2.5 Rice, Chicken Breast - - 640 calories
> ...





*NOTES* for 2/27/2005
- I was unable to lift today so MUST go tomorrow to get my 5 rep max because I must start HST on March 7th. Also will have to perform cardio tomorrow after I lift. Luckily I am doing only 5 rep tomorrow so I won't as sore. 

- My diet was pretty good this weekend. I think I will have to tweak it even further next weekend in terms of the kind of carbs I will intake.

- Don't feel too bloated but I only carbed up for 36 hours.

- Will be adding Dextrose to my post workout meal with one 300 mg ALA.

- Energy is high and don't feel weak or tired at all.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 28, 2005)

*Week Three*

*Week Three: Day One*
I have changed my plans a bit. After reading cowpimp's hst journal, I've decided to do not to take a deconditioning week. Reason being that since I just started lifting again my maxes are bouncing all over. Each workout I have had increased my 15 rep maxes each time. For me to find my real 15,10,5 rep maxes I will have to be following a solid routine for a month or so. From the numbers Ive gathered I can somewhat gather my 5 rep maxes but yet again they will keep increasing. [ Hope I made sense ] In short, I am going to start my first day of 15 rep cycle today.

Last night I had trouble falling asleep and woke up felt hungry and ate TWO tuna can. I felt bloated this morning but I will need it for the week ahead.




> *2/28/2005*
> 
> 1. Meal 1 (11:30 am ) - - 4 whole eggs, 1 Tuna can - - 450 calories. Pro: 56g
> _-  2 Fish oil, 1 Biotin, 1 ALCar, 3 Flax Oil, 1 Green tea, 1.25ml Sesathin._
> ...



- *Great source to find Measurements and Conversion Calculator .*


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2005)

Lookin' good there Yuni...keep it up!


----------



## Yunier (Feb 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Lookin' good there Yuni...keep it up!



Thanks bud. The picture from when I started I was on a VERY high carb pig-out.  Nonetheless I am going full steam this week and I'll post pics weekly or every two weeks...Its when I hit 190 I hit a brick-wall it has happenend to me before. I will see how it goes this time around.
 


Oh yeah I really need one of those nutritional scales. Oh and been wanting to buy one these t-shirts:
http://www.manb2p.com/products_tshirt.html
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=761


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

Program looks solid, but can i ask.  Why the glutamine?


----------



## Yunier (Feb 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Program looks solid, but can i ask.  Why the glutamine?



Absolutely.

I personally don't have any scientific evidence to backup my claims/results.  


Anyways, I have used 15g of glutamine in a control "experiment" of mine awhile back. I was consuming 2000-2300 calories on a high protein, low fat, mod carbs diet. Was performing cardio on an empty stomach 4 times a week. I did this for two weeks without glutamine and then with glutamine and notice significant decrease in the degree of muscle soreness. Routine was kept the same throughout. Also noticed that while supplementing 15g of glutamine daily I would hardly, if ever, get sick. Is glutamine worth it? Is debatable. From my personal expirience I must say yes but cost is a major issue.

I will be doing experimenting once again with different variables and see how it turns out.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 28, 2005)

*NOTES *for 2/28/2004
Diet is clean as usual & energy level is still remaining high. Todays workout was pretty good with amazing pumps and focus. Since I was doing 15 reps with very low poundage I did my movements slow and controlled. I mean I was db curling 10lbs and my vains felt like they were going to explode. Yup only 10lb on each arm.  I really felt my squat and SLD to the point that I could not walk after performing the sets.

I did cardio right after my workout. I did 10 minutes of speed walking on an incline heart rate was 170-180. After that I jumped into one of those stairmasters and did a very intense section for 10 minutes. Quickly after that I tried to do HIIT in a tredmill but my hamstrings just could not stop shaking.  

*Also, I weight my self before lifting I was at 222lb,* I was wearing a white t-shirt and a normal shirt on top with shorts and socks. I do feel ALOT leaner eventhough I've only lost only a few lb of fat.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 1, 2005)

*Week Three: Day Two*
Today I re-read the bacon serving size its 2 bacon strips for 70 calories. I was counting each strip as if it was 70 calories.  



> *3/1/2005*
> 
> 1. Meal 1 (11:30 am ) - - 4 whole eggs, 1 Tuna can - - 450 calories. Pro: 56g
> _- 2 Fish oil, 1 Biotin, 5g Glutamine, 1 ALCar, 3 Flax Oil, 1 Green tea, 1.25ml Sesathin._
> ...


----------



## Yunier (Mar 1, 2005)

I love taking pictures.  Today I felt too freaking awesome and decided to take a new one...I have to work my ass off cause I really want to compete next year and a half or so. So I will be cutting and doing it right all the way down.

- Will start tanning in April.
- Legs are not shaved yet.
- As you can see I was VERY bloated prior to starting; chest (bitch tits, let me make it clear that I've NEVER done any kind of P.H or A.S. Its something Ive had to deal with all my life.), and stomach.

Its only been about 20 days since I took up the challenge to make the change once AGAIN. But thus far progress is really starting to roll...


----------



## Yunier (Mar 1, 2005)

*Notes *for 3/1/2004
Man I keep posting and posting dont I... 

- Todays diet was good as usual without any cheating.
- Soreness is pretty low today.
- Cardio day. I started with a decent speed walk in the tredmill for about 8 minutes. Then I switched to the stair master and did 10 minutes HIIT style. Switched back to the tredmill , really fast transition, and then did 5 minutes HIIT style. Then to top it off, I headed back the stair masters and did 5 minutes of pure high level intensity..level 15 baby! Sweat all over!


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I really need one of those nutritional scales.



Is there a Costco near you?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> I love taking pictures.  Today I felt too freaking awesome and decided to take a new one...I have to work my ass off cause I really want to compete next year and a half or so. So I will be cutting and doing it right all the way down.
> 
> - Will start tanning in April.
> - Legs are not shaved yet.
> ...




That pic shows some KICK ASS progress!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 1, 2005)

*sara*, not near by. I do have a BJ's chain store nearby  but I am not sure if they sell scales.   

*LW83*, thanks man.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2005)

Haven't checked the journal in a couple of days, your looking great dude.  Progress is solid.



			
				Yunier said:
			
		

> Anyways, I have used 15g of glutamine in a control "experiment" of mine awhile back. I was consuming 2000-2300 calories on a high protein, low fat, mod carbs diet. Was performing cardio on an empty stomach 4 times a week. I did this for two weeks without glutamine and then with glutamine and notice significant decrease in the degree of muscle soreness. Routine was kept the same throughout. Also noticed that while supplementing 15g of glutamine daily I would hardly, if ever, get sick. Is glutamine worth it? Is debatable. From my personal expirience I must say yes but cost is a major issue.
> 
> I will be doing experimenting once again with different variables and see how it turns out.



atleast this shows you not one of those, "(insert internet guru) told me i would get 1 million times more protein synthesis if i supplement with glutamine, i'm gonna get hyooge!!''

as long as you feel it works for you (psychosomatic or not) and the cost:benefit ratio is favorable in your opinion, its cool. I don't have any links or anything to back my claims up, but i just read the usual stuff (Gl peptides don't make it past the GI tract, supplementing is useless your body makes enough etc etc)


----------



## simbh (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice progress dude ... Those pics talk for themselves . Oh ya , I see that you shaved the upper back too


----------



## Yunier (Mar 2, 2005)

*Week Three: Day Three*
As you can see I am now going to take extra care of those "hidden carbs" because they add up. So from now on I will post keep track of everything even if it 0 in one meal.

My energy level at the gym was awesome. I increased my Citrulline Malate and the pumps were pretty intense. I also performed 15 minutes of HIIT on the stairmasters and gosh was I sweating. All in all awesome day great workout and decent cardio... 




> *3/2/2005*
> 
> 
> *1. Meal 1 (10:00 am ) *
> ...





> *Fish Oil Softgels*:
> - 70 Calories
> - 7 g Fat
> 
> ...





> *DAILY TOTALS*
> *Calories*: 1905 *Fat*: 101g *Carbs*: 40g  *Protein*:  200g


----------



## Yunier (Mar 2, 2005)

*Yanick*: Hey man I appreciate you looking out for me man. I am finishing up my current glutamine bottle and will most likely not be buying one for atleast, maybe, a month or so... But you are more then welcome to add comments on anything you think, or ANYONE for that matter, thinks I should add or take ect..
*
simbh*: Sup bud. Yeah man I managed to shave my chest and all which took about 2 hours or so.    No joke. Now I am just shaving every two days to keep it under control and it only takes like 5 minutes. I just need a tan which I will work on starting April which I should be ALOT leaner.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 4, 2005)

*Week Three: Day Five*

I know I know..lol I did not post yesterday. I was very busy and did not have time to transfer all of my diet details to the forums. I did not do cardio and diet was kept the same and supplements aswell. I feel great today and will be doing my 3rd day of HST with a little intense cardio at the end. Also, My top two abs are coming out of nowhere and are a bit visible when posing. Today's diet is still good and will post everything tonight. Got a hair cut, FINALLY, look sexy again.   Just need a tan!



> *3/4/2005 *
> *Calories*: 1955
> *Protein*: 180
> *Fats*: 122
> ...


----------



## Yunier (Mar 5, 2005)

*Week Three: Day Six*

I am not even sore anymore from my workouts. 

Today is carb up and will be even tighter then last weeks carb up. I feel bloated from my first meal already. Also will try to squeeze in a session of cardio today.



> *3/5/2005*
> 
> *1. Meal 1 (12:00 pm )*
> - *Tuna Can* - 135 Calories, 1g Fat, 0 Carbs, 30g Protein
> ...


----------



## Yunier (Mar 8, 2005)

*Week Four: Day Two*

I've not been able to upload my diet info or post on the forums much. My, diet, training and supplement journal has been kept in my computer program and can't export it. So I have to write everything over to the forums, takes time. I've been busy with several projects at the moment so I will just post the nutritional totals.

- This week is the last week for HST's 15 rep maxes.
- I will have to start performing cardio 4-5 times a week now.
- Will post picture mid week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow, just read the whole journal and you are doing awesome buddy. The pics speak for themselves  Where can I get info on HST?

What kind of rice are you eating for your carb loads? And why aren't you eating more high glycemic carbs for those days? Just curious


----------



## Yunier (Mar 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, just read the whole journal and you are doing awesome buddy. The pics speak for themselves  Where can I get info on HST?
> 
> What kind of rice are you eating for your carb loads? And why aren't you eating more high glycemic carbs for those days? Just curious


Thanks.   
Sure, it can be found here at the*Official HST Website*. You might want to checkout their forums.

About the  high glycemic carbs question thats something I have been trying to get straighten out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks, I found it right after I posted that- Duh! LOL. I'm off to class but I'll be reading that tonight.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 8, 2005)

*Pictures: First Month Cutting*

Alright, I am a bit too eager to wait for exactly one month. So here are the one month progress pictures. I am still long ways of where I want to be by this summer but I still have some time to work my ass off.

- Started a month ago by simply switching from high carb to high fat and low carb. I spent a whole week focusing on my diet. Second week I lowered my calories just enough and introduced HST along with mild cardio. Third week I was on my way and this week is full steam.

- Supplements were started on the second week.

- No measurements


*NOTE* - On picture _month_one_frontflex.jpg_ (left pic) It says 3/8/2005, however the actual date of the picture is *3/7/2005*.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 8, 2005)

*Tuesday: 3/8/2005*





> *Daily Totals*
> 
> * *Calories:* 2117 kcals
> * *Fats:* 114g
> ...


----------



## Yunier (Mar 10, 2005)

*Week Four: Day Three*

*Wednesday: 3/9/2005*



> *Daily Totals*
> 
> * *Calories*: 2131 kcals
> * *Fats*: 123
> ...





> *Supplements*
> - Nothing major changed as far as my supplement intake goes. I increase my *Citrulline Malate * to 6 grams daily: 2100mg between 1-2nd meal 2100mg with Pre-Workout Meal and 1800mg During Workout. My pump was very intense yesterday my vains were popping out...I also took 300mg ALA with my pre-workout meal. And another 300mg with my Post-WM with 15g od Dextrose and Whey.
> 
> - I will no longer take BCAA with my Pre-WM or post. They are to be taken first thing in the morning, during workout, and sometime at night. I did take
> ...






> *Training & Cardio*
> - Had a decent workout which took about 30 minutes and always sweat a load with those 15 reps.
> - Quickly after my SDL sets I went to the tredmill and did a fast pace walk w/ incline for 15 minutes. Then I did 7 minutes of full intensity Stair masters and as usuall sweating is not an issue here infact I sweat too much.
> - Introducing 2 grams of  *CEE* by the end of my 15 rep cycle and get off CEE after my HST cycle is completed ( 4 weeks **4/11/2005) .


----------



## Yunier (Mar 10, 2005)

Alright...another picture lol..I don't look as lean as I did back when I was 16 but in a few months I should be much much leaner then back then...


p.s. Posting todays stuff later tonight.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 10, 2005)

*Week Four: Day Four *Off Day**

*Thursday: 3/10/2005*



> *Daily Totals*
> 
> * *Calories*: 2005 kcals
> * *Fats*: 127
> ...


----------



## Yunier (Mar 11, 2005)

*Week Four: Day Five*

*Friday, 11, 2005*
Its Friday. Everyone is happy its friday except me, nothing planned today.  Wait  ...I do..I lift today! I feel better now..



> *Daily Totals*
> 
> * *Calories*:  1666
> * *Fats*:  68
> ...





> *Supplements*
> - Everything is in check as always. I started *CEE *yesterday and I got one word:  . I read people saying how it tasted bad and I always said "How bad can it be I mean it smells pretty decent?". Well trust me, it tates like rat poison.
> 
> - Re-ordered Fish Oil, Sesathin and got some pure dextrose. Decided to try *HMB *from bulk because its only $18 for 150 grams. Probably a waste of money but for $18 I decided to test it w/ CEE & HST besides is the cheapest price around.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 12, 2005)

*Week Four: Day Six *Carb Up**

*Saturday, 12, 2005*
I did the numbers for my diet for Friday and notice I was way way under my normal calories and fat. Thats what happens when I don't keep track of my diet before hand. I finished my 15 rep cycle and poundage increase alot, next cycle will be nice! I also did cardio and considering I consumed way below my normal calories I felt great. I was not tired or weak whatsoever.



> *Daily Totals*
> 
> * *Calories*:
> * *Fats*:
> ...






> *Cardio: V.I.C.I*
> The following is an outline of my cardio sessions which will be effective as of *Monday 3/14/2005*
> 
> _Intensity levels graded on a 1-10 scale (i.e. #1 very easy, #5 moderate,#10 maximum sprint)._
> ...


----------



## Yunier (Mar 12, 2005)

*H.S.T 15rep Cycle Results.*

Here is where my poundage stands after completing my 15 rep cycle of* H.S.T*. Decent Improvement in such a short amount of time. However, since it had been such a long time without lifting I am yet to see more results. Not to mention the fact that I've been able to lose a few lbs of fat. I will be getting a fat clipper this Monday or Tuesday so I will be able to measure my BF.


*Before:* This is where I maxed out prior to starting HST.
*After:* These are the maxes from my very last 15-rep cycle workout.

My number one priority was my form and being able to hit total failure with near perfect form on my very last workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 12, 2005)

That looks like great improvement, but how did you come by that? I thought you found your 15 rep max, and then you lower the weight for the 5 w/o's before you hit that Max you figured out. You shouldn't be going higher than that the first time through correct?


----------



## Yunier (Mar 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That looks like great improvement, but how did you come by that? I thought you found your 15 rep max, and then you lower the weight for the 5 w/o's before you hit that Max you figured out. You shouldn't be going higher than that the first time through correct?



Yeah, you are right. Well the thing was that the very first day I set foot in the gym to find my 15 rep maxes, I had been inactive for about 6 months. So with that in mind, those maxes are way low...It's a mess lol. Ex. First day I could only db press 45 x 15 so then when I went to do my 10 rep max I did 60lb x 13. Each Workout my body was getting used to the load I've been able to handle in the past. Thats why I was not going to take this first "warmup" cycle, sort of speak, too serious.

In any event, I will be able to do HST the correct way next cycle.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 14, 2005)

*Week Five: Day One*

*3/14/2005*
Its monday yet another week passes us along. I got my new shipment of fish oil with Accu-Measure Fitness 2000 Personal Body Fat Tester. I managed to do some reading and found *The Ultimate Body Fat Testing Guide.* So I read everything and followed the rules as stated.

As of *3/14/2005* my BodyFat is: *21.5%*
Is it 100% accurate? Probably not because its my first time and for some reason I was thinking that my BF was about 25%.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 14, 2005)

*Week Five: Day One: Diet*

Here are totals for today...




> *Diet & Nutrition*
> 
> - *Calories*: *2037*
> - *Fats*:* 100g *** *MUST INCREASE!*
> ...







> *Workout/Cardio*
> I started the 10 rep cycle today and felt awesome today. I felt a great pump and felt each muscle getting torn from each rep. Increased my dips to 10 at my BW. My strength is coming back each workout, gotta love it.
> 
> I started the VICE cardio method and did the level 8. It was VERY intense but I was so so focused that the pain was not even there. Pain was non existent.







> *Supplements*
> I took my CEE before the workout and took 3500mg to be exact. Also, started taking HMB 4000mg spread in different doses the whole day. I am experimenting to see what kind of effect taking 4000mg of HMB w/ CEE daily while cutting and doing HST has. Not to mention I've just got back to training. At this rate I should have  a bit over 1 month's supply of HMB. For 20$ and a whole month supply of HMB its a steal so lets see how this performs. Also, I MIGHT experiment with doses as high as 6-8grams daily but we will see...Its nasty enough taking 4000mg daily I can't imagine taking so much. At any rate, I am not expecting anything magical from HMB.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 15, 2005)

*'I am leaving, but not done here yet' - Fat*

Its a sad sad day for fat today! 
Its been exactly one month since I started hitting the gym and the progress has been unreal. Pants are fitting, friends & family complimenting me and energy is amazing.   Losing fat and being able to gain my old strength is a winning combo for me.  

I still have prenty to go but after taking today's pictures I feel damn good. My goal is to atleast lose a good 10-15 of PURE fat atleast before August. Also, I am looking to start tanning this weekend and shave my calves onces I got a nice tan.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 15, 2005)

*Week Five: Day Two: Diet/Cardio*

*3/15/2005
*
I have to still lower my protein and increase my fats. Also, looking for an optimal post-workout protein such as egg protein or casein.​* 
**
*NutritionalTotals​

*Calories: *1815
*Fats:  *114g
*Carbs: *24g
*Protein: *178g


----------



## Yunier (Mar 16, 2005)

*Week Five: Day Three: Diet/HST/Cardio*

*3/16/2005
*
 Today I started tanning and I did a session for only 5 minutes. I got a few compliments at the gym from a few people who have noticed my dedication has yield results. Always feel great! So I was high today, awesome day at the gym btw. I did my workout faster then ever by taking very short rest time. I was in and out in no time. I also did some cardio like I always do. From today on forth I will be bringing a pre-made shake from home to take right after I am done. Right after that I cool off for a bit and go tanning and head home. However, this schedule might change here in a few days due to possible job(s). We will see ...

 Intensity level today was great and when it came down to squating I ripped it. I did 155lb x 10 but I could have done it for 20 reps. Its still light weight but next *HST *cycle I promise you it won't be so light. I did notice a drop in my cardio intensity. I was not able to keep up on the stairmasters partly because of the squats. I did those squats so well that I felt every muscle fiber on my legs being torn from each rep. So doing stairmasters with the highest intensity after squating like that was not easy. I managed to do the VICE at level 8, not as intense, but I worked my ass off which is what matters.
​ *
*NutritionalTotals​

*Calories: *1990 
*Fats: *To be updated
*Carbs: * To be updated
*Protein: *To bee updated


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Brother, Awesome pics, youve come a long way already!!! Your doin the HST right? How do you like it? Was thinking about it for a while, but am doin the P/RR/S routine right now, and realy like it  
Keep it up Y, lookin good


----------



## Yunier (Mar 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, Awesome pics, youve come a long way already!!! Your doin the HST right? How do you like it? Was thinking about it for a while, but am doin the P/RR/S routine right now, and realy like it
> Keep it up Y, lookin good


  Hey man, thanks for stopping by. 

 Yup HST is what I am doing and I love it! I am doing the very basic routine on the website for my first cycle. I have learned a few things that will be tweaked next cycle. I did HST when I was younger but it was sloppy yet still enjoyed the basic concept. I've done some foolish/stupid routines when I first started out but I feel HST is it for me. I enjoy every aspect of it and the extra challenge from 15 reps is always welcomed.

             Oh and thanks for the compliment bro.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 17, 2005)

*Week Five: Day Four: Diet/Cardio*

*3/17/2005
*
DailyGrindin'Today I feel very lean and sore on my legs. I did not get to total down my calories for *3/16* but I bet is about 1800 just by the way I feel today. Tan is coming along nice! I only have a very few spots that are a little irritated. Still not sure if I should go today or layoff for one day and go tomorrow. [ If anyone reads this, ADVICE! ]​ *
*NutritionalTotals​


*Calories: *To be updated
*Fats: *To be updated
*Carbs: * To be updated
*Protein: *To be updated


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Hey man, thanks for stopping by.
> 
> Yup HST is what I am doing and I love it! I am doing the very basic routine on the website for my first cycle. I have learned a few things that will be tweaked next cycle. I did HST when I was younger but it was sloppy yet still enjoyed the basic concept. I've done some foolish/stupid routines when I first started out but I feel HST is it for me. I enjoy every aspect of it and the extra challenge from 15 reps is always welcomed.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the compliment bro.


Thats what BBing is all about, finding what works for you and rollin with it!!! I feel like I have found my spot so to speak in the P/RR/S system. I believe we all have done foolish routines in our lifetimes    But you live, learn and *GROW*  right!!!

Your not tanning every day are you? My skin couldn't take that 
When I tanned, I went once every 3 days. But thats me


----------



## Yunier (Mar 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats what BBing is all about, finding what works for you and rollin with it!!! I feel like I have found my spot so to speak in the P/RR/S system. I believe we all have done foolish routines in our lifetimes    But you live, learn and *GROW*  right!!!
> 
> Your not tanning every day are you? My skin couldn't take that
> When I tanned, I went once every 3 days. But thats me


  Definitely man.

 No I am not going to be tanning everyday. I went yesterday and I went again today because the very small irritation was gone. I will not be going tomorrow though! Next week I will go: Monday, Wednesday, Friday. I only tanned twice before and was doing 7-8 minutes like above and had a pretty basic tan. Nothing to write home about. So perhaps 2 days on and one off might do it this time around.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Yunier (Mar 18, 2005)

*Week Five: Day Five: Diet/HST/Cardio*

*3/18/2005
*
Daily_Grindin'__*- Morning*_
 So its Friday, AGAIN. I aint going to be doing anything and staying away from any kind of alcoholic beverages. I must stay clear of that yunk and be a good boy just like the past weeks. Also, I've been very very lazy and have not had time to upload my nutritional facts to the net. But its in check, trust me. As far as my supplements go nothing new to report othen then I've been taking 4.8 grams of HMB daily. I feel nice and lean today ( signs that good ol' fat is leaving slowly ) so I am looking foward lifting tonight.

 Tan is coming along amazing! No irritation at all today and looks like I am getting that nice color quickly. I am not going today but will be going tomorrow and doing 6 minutes. The nice thing about a tan is how much more define, healthy, and attractive you look, it makes a world of a difference.


​*
*Nutritional_Totals_​


*Calories: *To be updated
*Fats: *To be updated
*Carbs: * To be updated
*Protein: *To be updated

Training_Stylin'_​


----------



## Yunier (Mar 18, 2005)

*Yay! Possible job!*




 Well, I will finally have a job in a local wellness center. Well, its a very very small gym thats geared for one on one personal training sessions for older people. I am going tomorrow morning to just have an overview of the stuff ill be doing: Getting phone calls, scheduling physical therapy days, things of that nature. Its not a great job but its a start and I am very very happy that this opportunity has opened. The owner is very easy going and I showed my honest interest in fitness. He mentioned how I will be able to learn lots about fitness, therapy and all that fun stuff. I am very excited. What has me pissed off is the fact that my main gym, which i paid 600$ for, is right next to it. I can now lift for free...kinda of a bummer...we will see how that turns out.


 So in the eve of such a high I had to squat 185lb x 12 instead of 155 x 10. I just said "fuck it! I am going physho on this bitch". I made myself stop at 12 because the plan was not to use that weight w/ so many reps. lol

  I then was doing my VERY intense stairmaster session and notice three older female _ fat animals _laughing at my intensity. Sure I am funny, but at the gym I aint in a playing mood. I just even more fired up and had a killer session! Here you can have my fat while you sit and laugh...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Brother, hows it goin? Congrats on the new job    Yes, I agree, a tan makes everything look so much better. Holy Cow, up 30 pounds, and do 2 more reps..........and stop only because you wanted to................


----------



## Yunier (Mar 18, 2005)

Howdy Angel. I am doing great bro...but...could be better if I get laid tonight. 
 Yeah man, I LOVE squatting and I decided to just release my high there. Its still light weight but its an improvement. I had to stop! HST you know! arg lol........

 Although the new job is going to temp. till I go back to my old job full time. ( Long story which I will explain sometime down the road ). So I am here to learn and get some cash on my pocket and meet more people and open more doors.


 get funky... time to get drunk in diet coke. lol wait no diet coke will slow down my protein synthesis. Ok no drinking of any kind...


----------



## Yunier (Mar 19, 2005)

*Week Five: Day Five: Carb-Up/Cardio*

*3/18/2005
*
Morning_Grindin'_
So today I have to go to the gym and I guess go over all the stuff and I will start Monday ( hopefully .). Next week its going to be hard on my diet and supplements until I can come with something. I am going to have to prepare different meals for the day and take em. Luckily this new job is about 7 blocks away and my lifting gym is right next to it and my tanning spot is across the street. Its a pretty centralized area so I got all kind of stuff around. Today I will be brining all my running stuff to go run after I get done plus got to get a tan too. [ CHANGE in plans ] Well, Its been changed to tomorrow because is less busy tomorrow. Nonetheless, I am doing cardio later today and doing some tanning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Self_Notin'
_Ok. Here is my weekend carb-up diet well this is how it should look like according to CKD. These are rough numbers done according to my bodyfat and weight:




> *First   24 Hours of Carbup                                                                               *
> 
> *Fat* : 74g   662   15.0%
> *Protein* : 165g   662   15.0%
> ...




 

 


​


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice results in such a short time period! Keep it up.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

Yunier, I just have to say "...ño!"

 I have seen your posts on a bunch of other journals and threads, but had never been to your journal until right now. I love how you write your daily reports, and I think your progress and your enthusiasm are AWESOME.

 KEEP IT UP, you're doing f*ckin' great! Oh and good luck with that job!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 19, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yunier, I just have to say "...ño!"
> 
> I have seen your posts on a bunch of other journals and threads, but had never been to your journal until right now. I love how you write your daily reports, and I think your progress and your enthusiasm are AWESOME.
> 
> KEEP IT UP, you're doing f*ckin' great! Oh and good luck with that job!


 HAHA! Love the way you started the post...classic stuff right there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thanks for the compliment and for stopping by. I honestly can't believe I allowed my self to get so fat but its a long story. I honestly hope it goes well because I WANT to learn and get hands on expirience and help others. I have a honest desire to help other people so thats my motivation, learn learn. Oh and I can't believe anyone understands what I type! I have so much trouble when typing because I think in spanish and its a big ol mess...lol


     Yo IamIkari, thanks dude. I'll be checking your stuff out...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Brother, lookin good, you seem to be pretty motivated too. Keep up the good work


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 19, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> HAHA! Love the way you started the post...classic stuff right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey it's so easy to let oneself go. It happened to me, and it was just a matter of time (and a swift reality check) before I got myself under control. You are doing awesome and like I said, your enthusiasm is high and it shows. 

 And i understand what you type because it's written clearly. At least to me anyway! I'm cuban (well, my family is cuban, i was born here but raised cuban-style, you know?), so believe me you could mangle all sorts of things in spanglish or the literal translation in english and I won't even realize it because it will make perfect sense. hahahaha!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, your strength is coming back fast.  Your progress pictures look awesome too.  Your dropped a lot from those love handles!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey *Pimp*. Its amazing that I've been able to drop about 12lbs and I am able to gain strength. I pretty sure the initial "weight" change came from just water however as of late I feel my bodyfat dropping. I can't really understand this phenomena of me losing fat and gaining strength w/ whats looking like some muscle.

*GoalGetter*, thats awesome I did not know you are cuban-american. I been wanting to go down Florida for vacation but maybe in a few years I'll make it. So yeah, my family thinks I am crazy cause I am not eating rice "Niño tu estas loco con tanta carne!" lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Hows the Weekend treatin ya Brother Yun?


----------



## Yunier (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows the Weekend treatin ya Brother Yun?


 Just came back from my new job. We had an overview of the kind of stuff I'll be doing starting tomorrow. I will kinda have to do figure a way to bring food. I am ordering a 10lb of ON Whey protein bag as we speak and some casein protein for post workouts. This way I have plenty of protein to take to work. I am starting at 2pm to 9pm tomorrow. So, I am having to wake up extra early have a meal then go to the gym and tan. After that I come home and head back out to work. Or I might go tanning first, lift at the gym and take a shower there then walk a few steps and go to work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Oh man, I did 8 minutes of tanning yesterday and last night I was red! I woke up with a nice color today. ;-) I WAS going to go tanning but I'll put it off till tomorrow.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 20, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Oh man, I did 8 minutes of tanning yesterday and last night I was red! I woke up with a nice color today. ;-) I WAS going to go tanning but I'll put it off till tomorrow.


 i can only do like 4-5 minutes at a time with like 72 hours in between tanning sessions. I'm SOOOOO fair skinned it's not even funny. Be careful!!!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, I am only going to do 6 minutes tomorrow. It was silly of my to go from 5 to 8 so fast...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Good Luck with the new job tomorrow. You'll be just fine!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

G'luck with the new job!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks fellas. I got alot of learning to do in terms of dealing with people in a business matter. But I am really looking forward to learning the ins and outs. Which is not all fun btw lol...Ive got a long long day tomorrow starting by heading over to the gym, tan, mall to buy new cloths, and then work..hehe. Its long to my standers of waking up at noon and working out 5 hours later and do it all over again tomorrow.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 22, 2005)

Alright! Been busy busy! Well, there is a huge problem. I might be able to stay any longer at this new job. Problem is since there is a mini gym it does not "look" good for me to work here and lift at the one next door. I told the owner that I want to work here but the is just not enough weights for me to bodybuild. Its just machine for older/ housewifes who dont know much. There is only 2 tredmills and no squat rack or barebells. I told him I have no problem with working here but I already paid $600 for the other gym & I love it. I am sorry but I just can't work there if I CANT lift at the other gym...its a shame. Gym or Job? Gym.

 My last option if my older job which I HOPE I can get into soon! I get full benefits and the whole nine yards.Its a real shame because I really wanted to make this happen.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 22, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Alright! Been busy busy! Well, there is a huge problem. I might be able to stay any longer at this new job. Problem is since there is a mini gym it does not "look" good for me to work here and lift at the one next door. I told the owner that I want to work here but the is just not enough weights for me to bodybuild. Its just machine for older/ housewifes who dont know much. There is only 2 tredmills and no squat rack or barebells. I told him I have no problem with working here but I already paid $600 for the other gym & I love it. I am sorry but I just can't work there if I CANT lift at the other gym...its a shame. Gym or Job? Gym.
> 
> My last option if my older job which I HOPE I can get into soon! I get full benefits and the whole nine yards.Its a real shame because I really wanted to make this happen.


 THAT IS RIDICULOUS. UTTERLY RIDICULOUS.

 If he insists that you work out there, then just do your cardio there. screw it. There you go boss, a workout. Jesus! I can't believe he's really asking you to make that kind of choice!!!!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 22, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> THAT IS RIDICULOUS. UTTERLY RIDICULOUS.
> 
> If he insists that you work out there, then just do your cardio there. screw it. There you go boss, a workout. Jesus! I can't believe he's really asking you to make that kind of choice!!!!


 Its a shame, for lack of a better word. Actually, I can do my cardio there on the one stairmaster or the two tredmills. But its just not a a gym. Its more of a basement gym style thing without real lifting goodies. Its ideal for people who go to rehab and I dont see why I cant be working there and doing a real workout next door. The rehab and physical therapy are connected with the machine area. I just cant just say, sure, Ill lift here...I mean come on, I paid 600$ for the other gym...I have to relax before I blow my top off an do something ill regret later...I am giving my old boss a call this week to see there have been any changes.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Brother Y, The guys sounds like a complete Jerk. I hear ya there, I wouldv'e done the same thing. Hopefully youll land that other job.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Y, The guys sounds like a complete Jerk. I hear ya there, I wouldv'e done the same thing. Hopefully youll land that other job.


 Hey Archangel. Thanks for stopping by. I still have an honest desire to help him and learn but it does not look good. I got too excited maybe is not ment to be. I did some cardio at the regular gym and feel much better. No reason to feel angry.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 23, 2005)

*Week Six: Day Three:*

*3/23/2005
*
Morning_Grindin'_
Alright! I finally took some new pictures and monitoring my progress closely. I love taking pics lol. I take one from every angle! I took my bodyfat this morning and it came out to between *18.5-20*%. I will take a guess and say my bf is 20% at 213-215lb. I am uploading a new montage of my progress so far. I had to make it smaller because of the limited uploading size here. For some reason the lighting here is not very good. But I can see my top two abs with easy.

 Yesterday I went to inquire about the uv-free tanning and chatted with the due working there. I came later in the day and he upgraded my tanning bed free. So I did 7 minutes on this upgraded bed and whoa, no burning and after two hours my color looked awesome. Looks great today! I aint going today though.
​Self_Notin'_
Going to work tonight and going to tell ****** that I won't be working there is I CANT workout next door when I want. 

HST_Workout_
I had a good and bad workout.  I was able to increase my db press, pull downs, dips, and military press. I was very impressed with my military press performance, I managed to do 135lb x 10. I felt that I could have done a few more but no spotter...My squat was great at first, but when down the toilet on my last rep. It looked like a freaking newbie, NASTY form!  

  Cardio was great like always.
​


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 23, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> *3/23/2005*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are doing f*cking awesome, Y! I'm not diggin' the red speedos but that's my problem not yours hahahahaha! But GREAT JOB! I'd tell ya, "keep it up!" But you don't need me to tell you that. YOu're doin' it!



> Self_Notin'_





> Going to work tonight and going to tell ****** that I won't be working there is I CANT workout next door when I want. ​




Screw that guy...



> HST_Workout _...My squat was great at first, but when down the toilet on my last rep. It looked like a freaking newbie, NASTY form!




I hate it when that happens... you're kicking ass and all of a sudden, you start to look like you don't even know what a squat is.  It happens. 


Hey Y, i meant to ask -- are you into graphic design at all? You have a certain way of doing your graphics, and even of formatting your text on your journal that makes me think you are... just wondering. You have a good eye for making things look nice.​


----------



## Yunier (Mar 23, 2005)

> You are doing f*cking awesome, Y! I'm not diggin' the red speedos but that's my problem not yours hahahahaha! But GREAT JOB! I'd tell ya, "keep it up!" But you don't need me to tell you that. YOu're doin' it!


 HAHA. Those are like my all time favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> Screw that guy...


  Word. 





> I hate it when that happens... you're kicking ass and all of a sudden, you start to look like you don't even know what a squat is.  It happens.


  Its ridiculous!   Friday is another day.. 



> Hey Y, i meant to ask -- are you into graphic design at all? You have a certain way of doing your graphics, and even of formatting your text on your journal that makes me think you are... just wondering. You have a good eye for making things look nice.


 Yeah, I do it for fun.  Sometimes I am just lazy but I try to be as neat as possible. Like my new signature?


----------



## magneto576 (Mar 23, 2005)

I just read through all this; congrats on all the progress its amazing. I was gonna try a ketogenic diet, I even read alot of the book by Lyle McDonald, but I went with carb cycling instead because info was more easily available.  I'm kinda regretting that now seeing your eggs and bacon breakfasts lol


----------



## Yunier (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mag. Yup, I love that bacon with eggs and at times a little bit of cheese on top...yummy! Beat the heck out of egg whites!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 23, 2005)

Well any ways. To update on the new job situation. I went over today and the boss mentioned he called me, but there aint no caller id on my machine. Anyhow, I went and he mentioned that I was not working today. Then he got into how he though I am making an ignorant decision. I see from a selling standpoint how it does not look good for me to work here and workout next door.  But that aint a gym so I told him how I felt of me working out there. I cannot just not workout next door because it looks bad. Moral of the story, he lost a great worker and I am jobless again.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Brother, HIS loss, not yours!!! You'll be better off, trust me


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't think I won't spam you right back! 
Great transformation pics!!!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks angel. I really miss my older job and want it back! I worked with all women but they are a good bunch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





     Hey there BritChick! Thanks!!! oh oh, I've created a monster





. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

*what?*


​


----------



## magneto576 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Yunier, could I ask where you found info on the diet you're using?  It sounds really interesting and I would really like to try something like that some time.  Thanks, and good luck with the job situation!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

magneto576 said:
			
		

> Hey Yunier, could I ask where you found info on the diet you're using? It sounds really interesting and I would really like to try something like that some time. Thanks, and good luck with the job situation!


 Thanks. Sure check out: C-K-D.com


----------



## Yunier (Mar 24, 2005)

*Week Six: Day Three: Cardio/Tanning*

*3/23/2005*Morning_Grindin'_
Now that I am unemployed I am going to set up some paper work to get my citizenship. Shorty after that I will be taking the test for the Police Department. Hopefully I get back to my old job soon. I got a call from UPS for the application I put in a few weeks ago. I told them I would go ahead and go. They got good medical. So I decided to go check it out and see what happens at least till the Police thing comes.

 Oh Oh! I went tanning this morning, no burning or anything...I came out of the booth and looked great! Its pretty noticable now and looking pretty tight! Yeah Yeah I know they just can't keep their eyes off me but please don't stare and attract so much unwanted attention. 
​Cardio_Burn__
_Ok. I did my cardio today and was intense as always. Sweating all over the place! Such a turn on, I know! ​


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2005)

whats up buddy. i just caught up with your journal. man sucks about the job, that guy was a dick fuck him.

your progress looks friggin solid, but i gotta agree with Ivonne lose those speedo's...wait that didn't come out right...i meant replace them with boxers  

keep on pumpin them weights your doing great.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 25, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> whats up buddy. i just caught up with your journal. man sucks about the job, that guy was a dick fuck him.
> 
> your progress looks friggin solid, but i gotta agree with Ivonne lose those speedo's...wait that didn't come out right...i meant replace them with boxers
> 
> keep on pumpin them weights your doing great.


  Thanks mate. lose it eh...lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was not going to upload it but too late now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I'll stick to boxers for now.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 25, 2005)

*Week Six: Day Five: HST/ Cardio*

*3/23/2005*Morning_Grindin'_
Nothing to be grindin about... 
​HST_Trainin'_
So today marks the end of my 10 rep max for HST. I must say that its been great success! I have attached a before and after of my 10 rep maxes. Again since this is my first HST cycle I was expecting increase in my strength so I planned/increased the weight accordingly.


​

 ​
Cardio_Burn
_Same ol' cardio. I was sweating like crazy like I normally do!



My_Thoughts
_So today is Friday and the gym was empty. It made me wonder and had a little of self doubt and felt like a loser. Everyone is out drinking having a fun time. But not I and the dedicated few. I realised that, sure I am not having fun now...but at the end I will get in shape and achieve my goals. And those slackers will only fail and give up. Not I, I won't fall for that trap again! . Rant over, time to eat.  ​


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> ​



 This is awesome. Y, you are kicking ass! can't wait to see what the next month brings... good luck!​


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Awesome job Brother Y!!! How are you feelin doin HST? Lookin solid there !!!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey G.G, Oh I can wait till next month! Its going to be REAL nice! I tell you what though, its going to be a real challenge that cycle. Nonetheless I am looking foward finishing up with my 5 reps taking aweek off and do cardio 

 Howdy Angel! I love it! haha I really enjoy doing HST because I only train 3x a week but hit every muscle at once which is fun. Next cycle is the real challenge because I am almost near hitting my personal bests from a few years back. So strength wise I will not be seeing too much of a difference next few cycles. I am looking foward to getting a bit more muscular and define as I drop BF. Should be interesting! I will be posting pictures, with my boxers on. 

    Thanks for stopping by you guys. Take care.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 26, 2005)

*Week Six: Day Six: Carb-Up/Cardio*

*3/26/2005*Daily_Grindin'_
Oh yeah! I did some cardio today and to my surprise there was people there!  I did the same old crap as always...After that I went tanning for 8 minutes and did not get my face red. So not much going on so I must keep it short.
​
​


----------



## Yunier (Mar 27, 2005)

*Week Six: Day Seven*

*3/27/2005

*Daily_Grindin'_
Yet another week!!! Well I woke up w/ dry and itchy skin...Making sure I keep myself well hydrated and with plenty of skin cream.  Went to one of those family party things today and I behaved great...diet wise that is!  Moving along here...I only carbed up yesterday and went back to my regular diet today. Next week I will just carb up on sunday and have an awesome workout monday. Problem is that next monday is my deconditioning week for HST so its cardio and more cardio.

​


----------



## Yunier (Mar 30, 2005)

*Week Seven: Day Three: Pictures/HST*

*3/30/2005

*Daily_Grindin'_
Well well...I have been busy and did not have time to update this journal. My diet was crap yesterday...I ate only about 1200 calories because I was not home all day lol. I did cardio and was able to stay on level 14 ( highest level ) on the stairmasters for much longer...wierd!

    I uploaded a new picture to my gallery...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Also, my supplements were not taken and I feel very sore today as if I did a very intense full body workout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

Excellent pic there Brother. Your comeing along great!!!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 31, 2005)

Ah thanks!

  I've been very busy this week with a few projects of mine. Still no phone call from my old boss. 

 My diet is been crap these last few days, too few calories, only three meals..things of that nature. I've been able to stay on the high fat model but timing has been horrible. Workouts are coming long fine...So if there is some inactivity this next few days there is no reason to worry, should be back to normal soon enough.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2005)

What was the weight you started at, and what is your current weight?  Your muscle memory is kicking in nicely.  Don't you love seeing you weights shoot up like that?


----------



## Yunier (Apr 8, 2005)

**UPDATE**

 Well, I have been very..everywhere over the past two weeks. The other day I woke up with major lower back pain! I decided to go to the gym and only do cardio and the pain is pretty bad. I decided to not go to the gym for the rest of the week. Still no job...my older boss has not called back. I am starting think the best idea is to look for another job, I got bills to pay. I have not been doing my diet the way is ment to be done these past few weeks. Since I don't have a job I have to take care of some other business and don't have time to eat every 3 hours.
​


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Keep your head up, we will all be here for ya.


----------

